# Software Build v9.0 2019.28.3.1 f9e95acd (8/16/2019)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

New build - looks to be all cars worldwide. Post and update if you have release notes please.


----------



## GeoJohn23 (Oct 16, 2018)

Just received notice of software update available and installed it -- it's 2019.28.3.1 f9e95acd. Nothing new in the release notes from 2019.28.2 320fba0. Haven't taken in out yet for a spin to see what might be different.


----------



## SteveinDestin (Jul 23, 2019)

Update screens for 2019.28.3.1. First time I have received the update on the first day....yeah!


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

Just got back into town and had my car sitting at the airport all week. Got the software update message after about 30 minutes of being home. I'm on 2019.28.3.1 f9e95acd coming directly from 2019.24.4 73fb1ab.

Curious to see if there are any noticeable improvements in any of the autopilot areas. I don't much care about the features called out in the release notes except for the driver profile one - that was long overdue but doesn't really apply to me since I'm the only one that drives the car.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I got the update message about half an hour before i had to drive to Bowling Green, about an hour and a half drive, and back later in the day. Everything seemed to work fine - I used just regualr AP most of the way, traffic was really heavy on the way there, didn't want to deal with the car dawdling on lane changes. No phantom braking. The small problems I had been having with USB audio seemed to be better, although it's too early to tell if they're actually fixed, or maybe the new connector I have with my ssd via my new jeda usb hub fixed the problem - random stops, the car forgetting where it is over power cycles, songs cutting off early.


----------



## Dualcyclone (Aug 17, 2019)

I installed this onto my M3 last night. Nothing new on release notes, but it did go through some additional options to ask for authorisation to send anonymised dashcam and sentry footage to Tesla.

There was an option stating that sending sentry footage will help them improve on sentry alerts, and for doing so sentry footage will be stored with your VIN and kept online for 72 hours... It was unclear if this also meant we'd be able to access it, and if we still need the formatted usb drive to have this.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

I didn’t get that authorization stuff. Are you early access? HW2.5 or 3?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

It may have to do with Dualcyclone being in the UK. Some privacy regulation might have kicked in there which doesn't apply is the US.


----------



## Coldones (Sep 3, 2018)

After updating to 2019.28.3.1 my NOA defaults to being disabled after every trip. I have to go into Autopilot settings to enable it and then agree to the disclaimers before every drive. Rebooting didn't help. 

I submitted a bug report but it's tricky to describe the problem with the limited amount of words that the system allows.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Sounds like an isolated problem - not happening here. There's an email address you can send more detailed reports to on top of this page.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

I would also recommend sending the bug details to your local service center (local one here in MN made this suggestion to me) as they can appropriately escalate / route to the AP team internally.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Coldones said:


> After updating to 2019.28.3.1 my NOA defaults to being disabled after every trip. I have to go into Autopilot settings to enable it and then agree to the disclaimers before every drive. Rebooting didn't help.
> 
> I submitted a bug report but it's tricky to describe the problem with the limited amount of words that the system allows.


Maybe something to do with profiles? Usually when a setting is off in my car, it's because I'm not on the profile I thought I was.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Never got a notification on my phone but saw the update meagre in my car. Sat in the car during the update (first time in a long time) and it made lots of funky noises and movements. Also got this message I have never seen before.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Never got a notification on my phone but saw the update meagre in my car. Sat in the car during the update (first time in a long time) and it made lots of funky noises and movements. Also got this message I have never seen before.
> View attachment 28542


Did your update complete successfully? Did you interrupt the update in any way while being in the car. It is recommended you not be in the car during the updates. You might try calling support to see if they can diagnose and push without having to make a visit.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

GDN said:


> Did your update complete successfully? Did you interrupt the update in any way while being in the car. It is recommended you not be in the car during the updates. You might try calling support to see if they can diagnose and push without having to make a visit.


Everything seems to have worked fine. After a while that message went away. When it was done it rebooted on its own and I got a phone notification that it was done.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Supposedly its improvements to MS and MX Adaptive Suspension Damping

https://electrek.co/2019/08/20/tesla-software-update-adaptive-suspension-damping-improvements/


----------



## yessirrom (Aug 20, 2019)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Never got a notification on my phone but saw the update meagre in my car. Sat in the car during the update (first time in a long time) and it made lots of funky noises and movements. Also got this message I have never seen before.
> View attachment 28542


I had the exact same message. Made me nervous and thought it had failed. I was timing the update and the 30 minute estimated time had not elapsed yet. I waited and the message went away and the update completed. All good. The car did make a lot of noises and clunks while the update was installing.


----------



## madhaus (Aug 8, 2016)

I just got this update. The update screens another poster shared mention improvements that I’ve seen in previous release notes (driver profile link, chess, beach buggy and dog mode improvement).

Earlier this week I was NOA and I noticed a huge improvement in one aspect. Usually when I drive to work I have 4.5 miles of one freeway and switch to another. Long before I want to move to the right lane NOA will start warning of right lane switches, which I keep cancelling until I’m only a mile out. This time I didn’t get the right lane shift until... one mile out! It’s like it finally learned how I want to drive this stretch of road.


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

I started having blue tooth issues with the 28.3 update. Just got 28.3.1 and bluetooth issues are resolved - hence one of the reasons for the .1 release I guess


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

I’m not sure it’s related to 28.3.1, but I’ve had a cascade of failures. The first issue was about two weeks ago when the passenger windows on both front and rear wouldn’t roll up or down. The buttons wouldn’t work and there was no movement at all. I set up a service appointment for mobile service to take a look at it, but After sitting overnight everything corrected itself and was back to normal. I got a text message two days later from tech support saying they had checked the vehicle logs and the windows needed re-calibrated, but since everything was working they were cancelling my service appointment. I then got 28.3.1. Everything was good until today, and the passenger side windows stopped working again, except this time, the passenger side mirror is stuck in the retracted position and the vent louvres on the A/C won’t work. The A/C only cools about 50% when driving ,but works fine when plugged in, with the exception of the louvre. Fortunately, I was able to contact mobile service and they are scheduled to take a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

My App notified me this afternoon so I enabled the update without going to the car. I was planning to run an errand so I enabled climate control to bring the cabin from +100F (38C) to 73F (23C). In the past if I didn't go out, it would cancel it after about an hour. I was surprised to see it still running four hours later:









NOTE: my practice is to do hard reset (brake + double ******) restart before testing a new software load. I had not done this yet.

Bob Wilson


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

a bug I often had last fall/winter, but haven't seen in many months showed back up on my way home tonight...

Get in the car (easy entry profile), step on the brake (moves to my profile), sit in the car another couple minutes doing whatever (opening audio on phone, look up an address, etc). grab seatbelt and buckle it (with foot on brake most likely) and profile goes back to easy entry. Almost as if the switch in the buckle is seeing the latching of the buckle as if it was being un-latched instead.
Back when it was happening once or twice a week, I attempted to describe it to service, and of course the guy gets in, buckles the seatbelt and it works perfectly (because it wasn't the once out of 40 times for that week). then he looks at me like I don't know what Im talking about and says it is working exactly like its supposed to. No crap service guy! it works most of the time, but when it doesn't it doesn't.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> NOTE: my practice is to do hard reset (brake + double ******) restart before testing a new software load. I had not done this yet.


My procedure, after a new software download, is to remove the (dashcam) thumb drive, turn on the HVAC and then do a full power down (via the safety and security screen).

Once the power off button is selected, I don't touch anything (including not shifting my weight around while sitting in the seat) and wait for the HVAC system to eventually shut down and then, after about 90 seconds, the HVAC system makes one final internal noise (I am assuming it is the temperature blend door moving to a null position).

Then I'll wake the car and re-install the thumb drive.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I do nothing after a new software download. Why do you guys treat this car like it is some odd robot? Just drive it and it works fine...


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

I don’t believe that is the case for everyone. I have to restart often; in particular to fix the still plaguing me 10s delay in reverse camera (usually after a week or so) and other strange behavior. I’m surprised the car doesn’t cycle down and reboot the firmware/MCU after an update. I guess more can go wrong than rite in that process.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I do nothing after a new software download. Why do you guys treat this car like it is some odd robot? Just drive it and it works fine...


Reboots after updates has long been a recommended thing to do, from back when the model S was the only tesla available. Most of the time it's probably not needed, but after every update you hear these reports of people with odd little quirky behavior that is fixed with a reboot. It's just cheap and easy insurance.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I do nothing after a new software download. Why do you guys treat this car like it is some odd robot? Just drive it and it works fine...


........Because I ran into various "glitches" when using new downloads, when I first started getting new updates (15 months ago).

Since my technique (gleaned from a Reddit poster) has been employed, there have been no spurious software glitches.

-------------------

Probably the placebo effect, but since I downloaded this version yesterday I feel I have firmer regen than before.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

sduck said:


> Reboots after updates has long been a recommended thing to do, from back when the model S was the only tesla available. Most of the time it's probably not needed, but after every update you hear these reports of people with odd little quirky behavior that is fixed with a reboot. It's just cheap and easy insurance.


I've only rebooted my car one time and by typing this I probably jinxed it.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

airbusav8r said:


> I'm surprised the car doesn't cycle down and reboot the firmware/MCU after an update.


I think it does auto reboot at the end. I have Teslafi set to give me a notification if the car is offline, and I get that notification 2 minutes before I get the Tesla notification that the update has been completed.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> I think it does auto reboot at the end. I have Teslafi set to give me a notification if the car is offline, and I get that notification 2 minutes before I get the Tesla notification that the update has been completed.


yeah, I meant manually rebooting I did it one time when I had a fluke a little over a year ago. Also, how is tesla fi doing for you? when i got my model 3 march 2018 it would take 15+ miles of range every day. And yes I know this was an old version.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> NOTE: my practice is to do hard reset (brake + double ******) restart before testing a new software load. I had not done this yet.


 My app notified me also last PM of an update. I let it install but haven't driven (or visited with) the car since. It's my Tuesday / Thursday car.

I also do [multiple] hard resets after each update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't know if it is something in this release, but very big news, Teslafi is now showing Model 3's (only 6 of them) as having HW3 installed. Tesla has updated something else and flipped that switch finally.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Reliev said:


> yeah, I meant manually rebooting I did it one time when I had a fluke a little over a year ago. Also, how is tesla fi doing for you? when i got my model 3 march 2018 it would take 15+ miles of range every day. And yes I know this was an old version.


Did you ensure sleep mode was enabled in TeslaFi? I have had 0 vampire drain issues once sleep was enabled.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Reliev said:


> Also, how is tesla fi doing for you? when i got my model 3 march 2018 it would take 15+ miles of range every day. And yes I know this was an old version.


No problems with extra loss with Teslafi. Just need polling options set well.


dburkland said:


> Did you ensure sleep mode was enabled in TeslaFi? I have had 0 vampire drain issues once sleep was enabled.


I agree, no issues. But there is some drain as that is just a part of Teslas. My average drain on both my X and my 3, both which use Teslafi, stays well within the 1%/day that Tesla says to expect.

Dear Mods: I know we are off topic. Whisk us away to elsewhere as necessary.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> I don't know if it is something in this release, but very big new, Teslafi is now showing Model 3's (only 6 of them) as having HW3 installed. Tesla has updated something else and flipped that switch finally.


I'm not sure what you mean. Didn't Tesla start putting the HW3 computer in new builds this past spring? So I would expect that to be showing on Teslafi.... I was thinking that AP version was self-reported when we signed up. Are you saying that Teslafi is pulling that info and it has changed?

Looking at latest installs of this firmware, I'm seeing S's and X's with HW3 but no Model 3's. Where are you seeing a list that shows the 3's?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Teslafi pulls the factory codes, they can be found for your car on the first tab of Teslafi. You are correct that S and X reported HW3.0 immediately, but we know model 3's are on Teslafi with HW3.0, but they have never reported as such until today. Click the Fleet, Software Tracker option, then scroll down. I typically only watch model 3's, so be sure and select that from the drop down so you don't see data for the S and X. Then scroll down, you'll find this:


----------



## Sri (Sep 12, 2016)

My bluetooth volume has down after this upgrade. I have to turn the volume way up compared to other audio sources to hear the music or call at decent levels. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sri said:


> My bluetooth volume has down after this upgrade. I have to turn the volume way up compared to other audio sources to hear the music or call at decent levels. Anyone else having this issue?


Make sure the bluetooth volume control on your _phone _is turned up the whole way.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Make sure the bluetooth volume control on your _phone _is turned up the whole way.


that requirement was recently removed, and the car volume should no longer be dependent on the phone volume. In my car this is how it has been recently.


----------



## ColoDriver (Nov 16, 2018)

Installed this last night and it appears to fix the excessively loud volume coming off mute for FM radio. I'll give it one more day for a full test, but so far, it appears fixed. YAY!!


----------



## travis1906 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bluetooth music seems to have always had the issue where the volume is lower that Slacker or Tunein, FM radio, etc.


----------



## P&J (Apr 10, 2016)

Are the driver preferences working (linking the phone to a driver) working. Do you have to reboot and restore your preferences to get this option to work?


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the HVAC profile changes. I haven't linked my phone to my profile. When I get in and press the brake pedal, the HVAC automatically changes to the default profile setpoint (70F) instead of remaining at the setpoint I preconditioned to.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> a bug I often had last fall/winter, but haven't seen in many months showed back up on my way home tonight...
> 
> Get in the car (easy entry profile), step on the brake (moves to my profile), sit in the car another couple minutes doing whatever (opening audio on phone, look up an address, etc). grab seatbelt and buckle it (with foot on brake most likely) and profile goes back to easy entry. Almost as if the switch in the buckle is seeing the latching of the buckle as if it was being un-latched instead.
> Back when it was happening once or twice a week, I attempted to describe it to service, and of course the guy gets in, buckles the seatbelt and it works perfectly (because it wasn't the once out of 40 times for that week). then he looks at me like I don't know what Im talking about and says it is working exactly like its supposed to. No crap service guy! it works most of the time, but when it doesn't it doesn't.


I've been having similar issues that started with 2019.24.4, and still do with 2019.28.3 wherein I get in (already in easy entry mode) and press the brakes. It then switches over to my profile and starts adjusting, but for some inexplicable reason it stops on its own before completely adjusting. I then have to touch my name in the profile menu for it to finish the adjustment.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

P&J said:


> Are the driver preferences working (linking the phone to a driver) working. Do you have to reboot and restore your preferences to get this option to work?


They are working for me, no reboot required. Are you having a specific problem, or is it not working at all?

Did you follow the instructions in the release notes to link your phone to a specific profile? If you go to Controls -> Locks does your phone have your profile name listed under it? Your profile name should appear and disappear as you toggle the profile icon (looks like a person) for that phone.


----------



## P&J (Apr 10, 2016)

I did ( I think ) follow the instructions. I have profiles for each of our phones. I sat with my phone (it is listed as active) and was able to toggle that profile on the phone off and on. I removed myself and my phone from the area and did the same with my wife's phone. 
After extolling the wonderfulness of the new software addition to my wife she went to work the next morning ........... nothing worked for her.... she addressed the door with dulcet tones and her phone and it unlocked normally, however it did not adjust anything and punching her profile no longer moved the earth or seat or anything. 

She had to adjust everything manually .............. The same happened on the return trip from work.

My new home on the couch is not that comfortable by the way.

So I have rebooted the system and gone through the reload her profile step and toggled her phone to her profile. And repeated the process for my phone. 

I believe my phone is working, 

It is 100 degrees in the garage and I have not been able to get her to move from the Air conditioning to the Bakery to do final testing.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

P&J said:


> I did ( I think ) follow the instructions. I have profiles for each of our phones. I sat with my phone (it is listed as active) and was able to toggle that profile on the phone off and on. I removed myself and my phone from the area and did the same with my wife's phone.
> After extolling the wonderfulness of the new software addition to my wife she went to work the next morning ........... nothing worked for her.... she addressed the door with dulcet tones and her phone and it unlocked normally, however it did not adjust anything and punching her profile no longer moved the earth or seat or anything.
> 
> She had to adjust everything manually .............. The same happened on the return trip from work.
> ...


Ah, just explain to your wife that the new feature is working great. It auto-selected her profile, but simply forgot the contents of her profile... and is there a couch in the bakery?


----------



## P&J (Apr 10, 2016)

I am off the couch ... reset her phone's bluetooth. because she is short however, having to hit the brake to get it to adjust is a stretching exercise .... she will be 6 foot soon 
thanks all


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

zosoisnotaword said:


> I'm not a fan of the HVAC profile changes. I haven't linked my phone to my profile. When I get in and press the brake pedal, the HVAC automatically changes to the default profile setpoint (70F) instead of remaining at the setpoint I preconditioned to.


what do you mean mine stays at 67 always


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> I've been having similar issues that started with 2019.24.4, and still do with 2019.28.3 wherein I get in (already in easy entry mode) and press the brakes. It then switches over to my profile and starts adjusting, but for some inexplicable reason it stops on its own before completely adjusting. I then have to touch my name in the profile menu for it to finish the adjustment.


I have had this issue for months (can't remember at what point it started). About half the time the adjustment doesn't complete. It's usually the lumbar that doesn't complete but sometimes other adjustments. I mentioned this to the Oakville service centre but didn't get much help - was just told that every time they tried it worked. I would love a solution to this myself.


----------



## rrollens (Sep 10, 2017)

_Since I only listen to flac and above audio files on my USB stick in my car, been dismayed that last two updates have stopped the ability of saving last song (picking up listening where I left off) after leaving the car. Anyone else experiencing this issue? _


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

rrollens said:


> _Since I only listen to flac and above audio files on my USB stick in my car, been dismayed that last two updates have stopped the ability of saving last song (picking up listening where I left off) after leaving the car. Anyone else experiencing this issue? _


It's not just flac files, it's anything, and it's annoying, but at least it still remembers where you are most of the time, unlike how it used to be, where it never remembered. I find it losing it's place about one out of every 5 power cycles. (make sure you let tesla know about your frustration - they've been pretty good about working on the usb audio recently, if enough people get to them about this hopefully they'll fix it)


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Just did AP on 2019.28.3.1 and seems to have regressed. Going on a straight lane it started to veer left into a left turn lane. Lines were clearly marked, during the day, with no direct sunlight or other obstruction. Later on in the drive it started braking hard with nothing in front.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

sduck said:


> It's not just flac files, it's anything, and it's annoying, but at least it still remembers where you are most of the time, unlike how it used to be, where it never remembered. I find it losing it's place about one out of every 5 power cycles. (make sure you let tesla know about your frustration - they've been pretty good about working on the usb audio recently, if enough people get to them about this hopefully they'll fix it)


I always stream (Spotify) from my phone.

Since this update, I have had numerous instances where, upon (re)entering the car, the song will not continue to play.

I have had to force things by selecting skip to the previous song or skip to the next song.

The key fob (iPhone 6) is turned off every day once I'm done with the car.

I have completed two full power downs as well as one of the two finger resets.

Email to Tesla has been sent.


----------



## kpedraja (Oct 16, 2018)

After the last software update (2019.28.3.1) the driver side front window on my M3 now pops back up immediately after I open the door. This make it impossible to close the door without the window hitting the rain gutter. If I hold the door handle up, the window will pop back down but it's a tricky operation to let the handle go at just the right time so that the door will latch. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have not had that problem and I've driven it several times.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Does the screen/app show that the driver's door is open or closed when this happens? Have you tried a reset/reboot?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Just did AP on 2019.28.3 and seems to have regressed. Going on a straight lane it started to veer left into a left turn lane. Lines were clearly marked, during the day, with no direct sunlight or other obstruction. Later on in the drive it started braking hard with nothing in front.


28.3? or 28.3.1? the thread for 28.3  is over here.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> 28.3? or 28.3.1? the thread for 28.3  is over here.


Updated, it's 28.3.1.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Veedio said:


> I have had this issue for months (can't remember at what point it started). About half the time the adjustment doesn't complete. It's usually the lumbar that doesn't complete but sometimes other adjustments. I mentioned this to the Oakville service centre but didn't get much help - was just told that every time they tried it worked. I would love a solution to this myself.


I periodically need to adjust my lumbar support inflation. I've heard it's not saved in the profile.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

For me, the difference I saw is the autonomy. Don't know if it's a coincidence but 80% is less than previous version, and even at 22 degree Celsius, the charge line begin with dots like in winter when the battery is cold.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

PROBLEM WITH SEAT HEATERS. I had my dogs in the back seat this weekend on a hot day and somehow I had inadvertently, fat fingered, turned on the rear seat heaters. It was odd that the dogs were on the floor because I had no idea I was roasting them. There is NO indication on the dash/display when the rear seat heaters on on!! You have to look at the app or the heater display. (They are also very easy to turn on, on the app when trying to set the cooling)

Is there a way to leave the back ac always on in Auto? I thought there was but I could not find it this morning. My dogs are always reminding me of this. Also, in dog mode the read AC should be the strongest by far to encourage by boys to stay in the back. (This one might be wishful thinking)

This version is doing a better job of remembering where the music is. How the hell does pause work in tune in? If you get a phone call it should buffer. Is there a fast forward or just next. Tunein the dragging the track forward does not work well and is not available on slacker. Why no backsy? Slacker works different than tunein.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> PROBLEM WITH SEAT HEATERS. I had my dogs in the back seat this weekend on a hot day and somehow I had inadvertently, fat fingered, turned on the rear seat heaters. It was odd that the dogs were on the floor because I had no idea I was roasting them. There is NO indication on the dash/display when the rear seat heaters on on!! You have to look at the app or the heater display. (They are also very easy to turn on, on the app when trying to set the cooling)
> 
> Is there a way to leave the back ac always on in Auto? I thought there was but I could not find it this morning. My dogs are always reminding me of this. Also, in dog mode the read AC should be the strongest by far to encourage by boys to stay in the back. (This one might be wishful thinking)
> 
> This version is doing a better job of remembering where the music is. How the hell does pause work in tune in? If you get a phone call it should buffer. Is there a fast forward or just next. Tunein the dragging the track forward does not work well and is not available on slacker. Why no backsy? Slacker works different than tunein.


The ac rear vents should automatically come on when there is weight in the seats. If you've chased your dogs to the floor with the seat heaters, the vents would indeed turn off 
Elon recently replied to a tweet where an owner was asking for the rear rents to come on w dog mode saying "ok" or something equally agreeable to be interpreted as "we'll look into it"


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

There is NO indication on the dash/display when the rear seat heaters on on!! My boys are not heavy enough to always turn them on, and relying on me to remember is not the best bet. Also, it should always come on when the seat is folded down.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I was wondering if the seat heaters work when the seat is folded down? I have not tried that.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I was wondering if the seat heaters work when the seat is folded down? I have not tried that.


I know the seatbelt alert will come on when the seat is folded, so assuming it works off the same sensor/pressure, I would assume yes.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Also, it should always come on when the seat is folded down.


That would only make sense for dogs, otherwise I don't need that.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

We just completed a 500 mile road trip (Charlotte, NC to Hilton Head, SC and back) on this software version. Our last road trip was on SW 2019.24.4.

NOA behavior seemed to be significantly improved on SW 2019.28.3.1. I noticed that the lane changes were faster and more human like in terms of timing. Not perfect but getting very close in my opinion. It was a blissful experience 95% of the time. 

I also noticed some improvement in how the car behaves when someone turns out of your lane in front of you. The slowdown and eventual resume seemed better to me than it has been in prior versions. It still has plenty of room for improvement but it's getting better.

The one thing I keep looking for however, is better resume speed from a stop while on Autopilot. The sluggish resume is pretty bad. I'm sure they'll address it at some point.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

turnem said:


> The one thing I keep looking for however, is better resume speed from a stop while on Autopilot. The sluggish resume is pretty bad. I'm sure they'll address it at some point.


most all of my car's miles have been in stop and go traffic with AP (or at the minimum TACC) on. In the nearly year I've had it, there have only been a few times it has needed a little push to pick back up when traffic starts moving again, and a light tap of the accelerator does that. But overall, and certainly in the last 6 months, I've not had that happen at all. I've noticed sometimes, it will even start rolling forward before the car directly ahead of me has their brake lights go off.
that said, based on comments seen from users in different areas, AP's behavior does seem to vary depending on region or the type of road or something... because what some experience regularly others do not at all.

when you are seeing the resume being sluggish, are you on a freeway? non-limited access highway? surface street?


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

So for the last few days, I've been getting this error "USB drive is to slow to save". Has anyone else seen this? I just remove and reinsert the USB drive and it corrects itself for a few hours. I have a USB 3 drive and my spitter is also usb3.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

njkode said:


> So for the last few days, I've been getting this error "USB drive is to slow to save". Has anyone else seen this? I just remove and reinsert the USB drive and it corrects itself for a few hours. I have a USB 3 drive and my spitter is also usb3.


Keep in mind not all drives are created equal. They may be rated at usb3 speeds but suffer in random iops performance...where usb writes happen in large bursts - not necessarily a lot of data, but a lot of concurrent files being written.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

njkode said:


> So for the last few days, I've been getting this error "USB drive is to slow to save". Has anyone else seen this? I just remove and reinsert the USB drive and it corrects itself for a few hours. I have a USB 3 drive and my spitter is also usb3.


Yes. I was shocked when I benchmarked my USB drives and found they were fast to read but slow to write. I bought an SSD and that solved the problem. USB thumb drive 5MB/s write. SSD 400+ MB/s write. I have wondered if this revision has caused a heavier data stream when recording such that 5MB/s is inadequate.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> most all of my car's miles have been in stop and go traffic with AP (or at the minimum TACC) on. In the nearly year I've had it, there have only been a few times it has needed a little push to pick back up when traffic starts moving again, and a light tap of the accelerator does that. But overall, and certainly in the last 6 months, I've not had that happen at all. I've noticed sometimes, it will even start rolling forward before the car directly ahead of me has their brake lights go off.
> that said, based on comments seen from users in different areas, AP's behavior does seem to vary depending on region or the type of road or something... because what some experience regularly others do not at all.
> 
> when you are seeing the resume being sluggish, are you on a freeway? non-limited access highway? surface street?


That's pretty encouraging to hear. I wonder if it's a HW3 issue by chance??!


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

So after a couple 100+ mile trips I have noticed NoA is much smoother in reacting to merging cars (it is not slamming on the brakes like it used to, definitely more human-like). Looking forward to more smooth-operation enhancements in the coming releases!


----------



## elchief (Jan 21, 2019)

So after the last update my mid range model 3 lost 25+/- miles while parked. anybody else see this on their mid ranger?


----------



## elchief (Jan 21, 2019)

my car lost about 25+/- miles in range compared to pre update and post update, have not driven it since update just has been garaged and with the charging cord attached soi was more than shocked to see the drop in estimated miles since its always the same. got a new battery installed on the prius so i have been testing that car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

turnem said:


> That's pretty encouraging to hear. I wonder if it's a HW3 issue by chance??!


they have said the HW3 cars would be lagging behind for a while until the software catches up with that hardware build, so possibly


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

elchief said:


> my car lost about 25+/- miles in range compared to pre update and post update, have not driven it since update just has been garaged and with the charging cord attached soi was more than shocked to see the drop in estimated miles since its always the same. got a new battery installed on the prius so i have been testing that car.


Try charging it to 100% two or three times and see if it improves. I've been away for 10 days and I've lost only 9 miles during that time. I am on the latest version.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes I did saw that also on mine, LR rwd. My 80% charge limit is 5 to 8 km less than previous version.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Same, I've lost 20 miles of range. I just noticed it about a week ago


----------



## NOICE4ME (Jun 1, 2018)

Jay79 said:


> Same, I've lost 20 miles of range. I just noticed it about a week ago


Same here. I didn't adjust the target recharge percentage, but my mileage after a charge has reduced by 2 miles almost every day since the new software was installed. Down 9 miles so far. Seems like this is counteracting the increase we got a while back when the overall mileage max went from 310 to 325.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Feel free to toss tomatoes at me, but.......

........I, on the other hand, always keep my energy gauge reading in % so I don't get all caught up in the minutia of the latest software "best guesses" for remaining range.

After 15 months of use, there are two (regular) critical trips I make in this car.

One is a (same day) round trip to the airport in Toronto, the other is a one way trip (remain over night) to the in-laws in the eastern Ottawa area.

In the summer, I can make the airport round trip with no charging stops and the Ottawa run with 52% used.

In the winter, I make a six minute stop at the Port Hope supercharger on my return leg from the airport whilst the Ottawa run uses 67%.

If the (winter only) recharge at Port Hope suddenly requires seven minutes of charging time, or my Ottawa runs suddenly require 54%/69%, I'll still leave my battery gauge on % and not worry about it.

Signed,

Blissfully ignorant EV driver


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I move my daily charge limit around so much that I can rarely tell about alleged degradation. The only times I pay attention is on the rare occasions I charge to full -- maybe 4 times ever. Most recently I was charging to full this past weekend because I wasn't sure what the day was going to bring, by it got up to about 315 miles and I needed to leave and it still said 30 mins to full charge. I think most people are probably seeing minimal actual loss, but the perception of loss is based on changing formulas and temperature variances and whatnot.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

The profile tied to our phone keys is not working. My wife and I share the car and we still have to choose our profiles every time we switch. Is this feature working for anyone?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I lost about 4 miles to vampire drain over 24 hours.

Last week I noticed that charging to my usual daily 70% resulted in about 6 miles less range so charged to 90% and haven't charged since. I'm down to about 50% now and want to see how close to teens % I can get before I need to take a road trip. FWIW, I charge on 120v. I have about 9k miles on the odo.


----------



## scooterman (Feb 3, 2019)

Likewise, lost 4-6 miles at 80% charge since last update. Sounds like many variables could be at play but interesting that many are seeing a degradation from this upgrade...


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

NEO said:


> The profile tied to our phone keys is not working. My wife and I share the car and we still have to choose our profiles every time we switch. Is this feature working for anyone?


I find if we both get in the car simultaneously it matters who walked into the garage first...often times since I hold the door for her, her profile goes primary when I drive.


----------



## elchief (Jan 21, 2019)

thing is i did nothing , car is plugged not moved before and after update, loss was 20+ miles.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

elchief said:


> thing is i did nothing , car is plugged not moved before and after update, loss was 20+ miles.


Also keep in mind the miles range is an estimate. They may have moved those miles around on the percentage battery remaining curve as discharge is non-linear. they may have condensed the 'available miles' toward the top of the battery and you would only see a 'drop in range' when really it's just redistributed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My car was down to 302 miles at 100% previously.

I charged to 100% last Friday on this version of software, and it was up to 306 miles.
So I am happy.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

garsh said:


> My car was down to 302 miles at 100% previously.
> 
> I charged to 100% last Friday on this version of software, and it was up to 306 miles.
> So I am happy.


Did you have to let it sit at 100%? The only time charging to 100% helped me was when I left the car at 100% overnight. Generally I try to avoid that since it is supposed to be bad for the battery. I am nervous about trying it again.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SR22pilot said:


> Did you have to let it sit at 100%?


The only time I charge to 100% is at work on a Friday. I aim for reaching 90%-100% right before I leave to go home so that the car doesn't sit at 100% for any appreciable length of time. It just so happened to reach 100% this past Friday.

I don't do this for "calibration" like others do. I do this to get that sweet, sweet free EV charging to last an entire weekend of running around.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> Feel free to toss tomatoes at me, but.......
> 
> ........I, on the other hand, always keep my energy gauge reading in % so I don't get all caught up in the minutia of the latest software "best guesses" for remaining range.
> 
> ...


Further to my rant:

Latest EVTV from Jack, fast forward to 1+17 (77 minutes) for beginning of context and then listen along as he builds up to (@ 1+25) his world view of how accurate the range listed on the battery icon is.....or isn't. .......






[mod edit to link video to start at the 1hr 17min mark]


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

Mike said:


> Feel free to toss tomatoes at me, but.......
> 
> ........I, on the other hand, always keep my energy gauge reading in % so I don't get all caught up in the minutia of the latest software "best guesses" for remaining range.
> 
> ...


I don't pay attention to it either. I'm also set to display battery as a percentage and have still seen some squirrely behavior. Occasionally I'll get home from work at, for example, 76%, and an hour later it will display 72%. The most I've "lost" during one of these short-period observations is 5%. It's probably happened about a dozen or so times in 16 months. On the other hand, occasionally I will get home with 76%, and wake up the next morning with 78%.

The first time I lost 4% in an hour last year I was a little shocked, but the first time I had vampire gains I realized it's probably normal calculation/pack adjustments based on varying temperatures and voltages.

A few times I've charged to 100% since the "added range" update came out, I checked the range in miles and got something like 319 the first time, 312 the next, and then 318. I lost interest in what my instantaneous "maximum range" is long ago because of how fluid the calculation is. Plus I average close to 260 Wh/mi, so it tends not to matter for me.

Edit: 253 Wh/mi. I'm not as fast as I thought I was.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I haven't charged to full since getting this version, but I did notice that the "rated" line on the consumption graph has changed. It was 230 Wh/mi before, if I recall correctly, and is now around 235 Wh/mi. I'm quite certain it's higher than it was.

That would explain, both qualitatively and quantitatively, the reduction in reported range people are seeing. Of course, whether that represents a real reduction in efficiency (presumably in exchange for some other benefit) or just a recalibration of the reported numbers will be difficult to ascertain, as the difference is only a few percent.

I have a LR RWD Model 3 (a discontinued option!).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DocScott said:


> I haven't charged to full since getting this version, but I did notice that the "rated" line on the consumption graph has changed. It was 230 Wh/mi before, if I recall correctly, and is now around 235 Wh/mi. I'm quite certain it's higher than it was.
> 
> That would explain, both qualitatively and quantitatively, the reduction in reported range people are seeing. Of course, whether that represents a real reduction in efficiency (presumably in exchange for some other benefit) or just a recalibration of the reported numbers will be difficult to ascertain, as the difference is only a few percent.
> 
> I have a LR RWD Model 3 (a discontinued option!).


That varies depending on your last 30 miles or whatever you have it set to on the bottom. It's showing your average over that many prior miles


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> My car was down to 302 miles at 100% previously.
> 
> I charged to 100% last Friday on this version of software, and it was up to 306 miles.
> So I am happy.


Mine did something similar recently... It was around 300 +/- 2 for a while, now it's at 303 +/-2. It's as though every month or so it jumps up (or down) 3 miles, with no obvious change in charging or depletion patterns, charging methods, or firmware.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> That varies depending on your last 30 miles or whatever you have it set to on the bottom. It's showing your average over that many prior miles


No. You're talking about the "average" line. There's also a "rated" line. The rated line never changes (except with some firmware updates!).


----------



## elchief (Jan 21, 2019)

Frully said:


> Also keep in mind the miles range is an estimate. They may have moved those miles around on the percentage battery remaining curve as discharge is non-linear. they may have condensed the 'available miles' toward the top of the battery and you would only see a 'drop in range' when really it's just redistributed.


well car went from the original 264 mile range charged at 100% to 220 miles at 90% when previously it was at 247 at 90% might as well saved myself a couple K and gotten the standard range if i knew these shenanigans would have ensued. car still parked by the way not moved before or after update.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

Frully said:


> Keep in mind not all drives are created equal. They may be rated at usb3 speeds but suffer in random iops performance...where usb writes happen in large bursts - not necessarily a lot of data, but a lot of concurrent files being written.


Yes that is true but I've been running this USB thumb drive since the dash cam was enabled and it is just now failing. I guess the thumb drive could be failing but that seems unlikely


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

elchief said:


> well car went from the original 264 mile range charged at 100% to 220 miles at 90% when previously it was at 247 at 90% might as well saved myself a couple K and gotten the standard range if i knew these shenanigans would have ensued. car still parked by the way not moved before or after update.


Hummm, I have a Std. Rng. Plus Model 3 and I'm wondering if it might be 'sandbagged' (i.e., more reserve than other models.) I'm still seeing 150-151 miles range at 63% SOC limit which projects to 238-240 miles.

Bob Wilson


----------



## elchief (Jan 21, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> Hummm, I have a Std. Rng. Plus Model 3 and I'm wondering if it might be 'sandbagged' (i.e., more reserve than other models.) I'm still seeing 150-151 miles range at 63% SOC limit which projects to 238-240 miles.
> 
> Bob Wilson


well idk mine was getting more miles before the update, now showing 219 at 90% it used to be 247 before so that really sucks. i wonder if it thinks its a standard range or standard range plus as opposed to the Mid Range model it is.


----------



## stinalynn (Dec 18, 2018)

Veedio said:


> I have had this issue for months (can't remember at what point it started). About half the time the adjustment doesn't complete. It's usually the lumbar that doesn't complete but sometimes other adjustments. I mentioned this to the Oakville service centre but didn't get much help - was just told that every time they tried it worked. I would love a solution to this myself.


I have this same issue in that about half the time, I have to hit my profile a second time to get the mirror to adjust into the correct position!


----------

